# Rotary 17 Jewel Incabloc - Identification and Stem Help!



## Rock (Mar 7, 2017)

Hello all!

I'll warn everyone first, I have a very lacking knowledge of watches and so I apologise for any mistakes I am likely to make.

Around a year ago I purchased this watch off eBay for around £17 on an auction. I know little about watches but I liked the look of it, and recognised the brand and, of course, the country of origin. As shown in the photos it is in far from perfect condition, but I was happy to discover it kept good time and was in full working order, as described in the auction. I did what research I could using the hallmarks and information on the face but would be interested if anyone could tell me more about it, especially what sort of age it is. I have since had a couple of problems, for instance the winder was functioning intermittently at one point but I fortunately managed to resolve this by tightening the screw that held the gear near the winder in position, which was visibly loose. This held it in mesh with the other gear and seemingly fixed the problem.

It also has a large area of corrosion on one side of the face and a crack in the glass (my fault!) but I am content living with these faults for the moment. More recently, however, I have encountered another somewhat more serious problem: the winding stem has snapped about flush with the body. When this happened I could not locate the crown. I am wondering what the best option for repair would be? I am on a pretty tight budget, and wouldn't mind/would enjoy carrying out the repair work myself if possible. I have access to some pretty basic watch repair tools.

Attached are photos of the watch from a while ago. I have not uploaded a photo of it with the snapped stem, but could do if needed! Please ask me to upload any more photos if needed.

Face: https://ibb.co/epifFa

Back: https://ibb.co/dCqhTv
Number on Back: https://ibb.co/epnJ1F
Inside Back: https://ibb.co/f8LSva
Number on Inside Back: https://ibb.co/gJYQgF
Mechanism: https://ibb.co/chKLFa Note: The bit where you slide a case opener in was already pretty mangled when I got to it.

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated, so thank you in advance.

T Rock


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

First thing to do is try and remove the snapped off stem inside the movement. Loosen the screw that you had to tighten before and see if it will fall out or be teased out with tweezers. If it is stuck then it is quite a substantial strip down.

Then you can buy a new crown and stem. Identify the movement using this site http://www.ranfft.de/ and then order one - you may find one on eBay, or if you are able to set up an account then Cousins will have them

Good luck


----------



## Rock (Mar 7, 2017)

scottswatches said:


> First thing to do is try and remove the snapped off stem inside the movement. Loosen the screw that you had to tighten before and see if it will fall out or be teased out with tweezers. If it is stuck then it is quite a substantial strip down.
> 
> Then you can buy a new crown and stem. Identify the movement using this site http://www.ranfft.de/ and then order one - you may find one on eBay, or if you are able to set up an account then Cousins will have them
> 
> Good luck


 Thanks for the help Scott. I will certainly give removing the stem a try, but I am currently waiting on a better set of watch screw drivers in the post. I haven't had much luck identifying the movement using the website you linked - it seems to just be about microcontrollers and a watch winder. I believe I have made the mistake in saying "winder" in my original post. What I meant was the watch stem, which of course is what you use to wind the watch up. I did not mean a automatically winding watch winder, the little gadgets that spin automatic watches. Sorry for the confusion.

I have taken a look on cousins, and it looks to be a very good website. If I can remove the stem I think I will look at buying the "Stems for Mechanical Watches", product number S37832, the second to last on this page: https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/stems-wristwatch

T Rock


----------



## Graham Osborne (May 15, 2014)

Scottswatches has given good advice. The movement is a Peseux. Please could you let me know what the 3 digit number is on the barrel bridge as I think this indicates the Calibre. Buying one of the kits you have referred to would be a bit of a gamble to say the least. Cousins might have the actual stem listed but I think the chances are that it will come up as obsolete. I have a few Peseux 320 movements among my spares but no stems with them so I am going to have a look amongst my spares to see if I can find one that fits the 320 calibre. Your movement looks like a similar calibre so the stem might possibly be the same as in yours but, as I say, it would be good to confirm the calibre number (which is also likely to be on the main plate near the balance). I will let you know shortly if I can find a stem that fits the cal 320.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

sorry, should have been this website

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&2&2uswk

cut and paste error


----------



## Graham Osborne (May 15, 2014)

I found a stem that fits my Peseux Cal 320 movements and I would be happy to send it to you to give it a try. If you would like me to do so please send me your postal address. My e-mail address is [email protected]


----------



## Graham Osborne (May 15, 2014)

Rock said:


> Thanks for the help Scott. I will certainly give removing the stem a try, but I am currently waiting on a better set of watch screw drivers in the post. I haven't had much luck identifying the movement using the website you linked - it seems to just be about microcontrollers and a watch winder. I believe I have made the mistake in saying "winder" in my original post. What I meant was the watch stem, which of course is what you use to wind the watch up. I did not mean a automatically winding watch winder, the little gadgets that spin automatic watches. Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> I have taken a look on cousins, and it looks to be a very good website. If I can remove the stem I think I will look at buying the "Stems for Mechanical Watches", product number S37832, the second to last on this page: https://www.cousinsuk.com/product/stems-wristwatch
> 
> T Rock


 I have to confess that I did not look at the specific kit you mentioned. That does look very good value and worth a try perhaps. My offer still stands.


----------



## Rock (Mar 7, 2017)

Graham Osborne said:


> I found a stem that fits my Peseux Cal 320 movements and I would be happy to send it to you to give it a try. If you would like me to do so please send me your postal address. My e-mail address is [email protected]


 Hello Graham. I have sent you an eMail.

T Rock


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I still couldn't understand what the problem is. Have you snapped the stem off ? You might find one on ebay for 10-15$...


----------



## Rock (Mar 7, 2017)

gimli said:


> I still couldn't understand what the problem is. Have you snapped the stem off ? You might find one on ebay for 10-15$...


 Yes, the stem has snapped off.

Here are some up-to-date photos that hopefully should shed some light: https://ibb.co/mQjqyv https://ibb.co/eiKerF

eBay sounds like a good option, but I am unsure what to buy on eBay.

Thanks


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

My eyes are old and tired tonight but that image looks like the crown has just become unscrewed


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

It's quite possible that the crown just unscrewed from the stem. Do you still have the crown ? Remove the stem from the movement and then try to screw the crown in and see if it works.

If this confirms you can apply a bit of loctite (watchmakers also do this) on the stem and then tigthen in the crown. Wait for it to dry and voilla, problem solved.


----------



## Rock (Mar 7, 2017)

SBryantgb said:


> My eyes are old and tired tonight but that image looks like the crown has just become unscrewed


 Thanks for the help.

That could well be (and hopefully is) the case! As I said, I have a very limited knowledge of watch repairs. I probably should've posted a photo like that in the first place!

The reason I thought that wasn't what happened was the nature in which it pinged off, and how little thread is protruding. I was under the impression that it had snapped off flush with the crown, but hopefully not.

If this is the case, could anyone help with what size/style crown to get?



gimli said:


> It's quite possible that the crown just unscrewed from the stem. Do you still have the crown ? Remove the stem from the movement and then try to screw the crown in and see if it works.
> 
> If this confirms you can apply a bit of loctite (watchmakers also do this) on the stem and then tigthen in the crown. Wait for it to dry and voilla, problem solved.


 Hello,

And sound's good. Unfortunately no, I lost the crown. Any ideas on how I could find out what crowns would fit? And the loctite sounds like a good idea, I have some anyway.

T Rock


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Wouldn't it just be easier if you took it to a watchmaker and have him fit you a crown, provided he finds one that is similar or maybe even identical to the old one. Ideally you would have to fit the diameter of the stem but also the dimensions and style of the old crown.


----------



## Rock (Mar 7, 2017)

gimli said:


> Wouldn't it just be easier if you took it to a watchmaker and have him fit you a crown, provided he finds one that is similar or maybe even identical to the old one. Ideally you would have to fit the diameter of the stem but also the dimensions and style of the old crown.


 I think that might be my plan, failing that I have a couple of eBay listings I am thinking about.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

I have a gazillion crowns but would have no idea which one to send.

If you were nearby we could possibly find one to fit.

Rod


----------

